# Looking for a new spot



## Semi-Pro (Jan 27, 2021)

We have been camping at smokemont above cherokee in NC for 26 yrs. It's a one of a kind place and doesn't get much over 70 deg. In the summer.
I was thinking of trying some new places. 
I was thinking of something in or near the Pisgah nat forest as I was wanting to explore that area. Sliding rock, turtleback falls, waterfalls etc.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 2, 2021)

Nothing?Looks like I may be goin back to my old spot,lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2021)

Ever been to Great Smokey Mountain NP?  That’s one place that I want to go.


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 10, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> We have been camping at smokemont above cherokee in NC for 26 yrs. It's a one of a kind place and doesn't get much over 70 deg. In the summer.
> I was thinking of trying some new places.
> I was thinking of something in or near the Pisgah nat forest as I was wanting to explore that area. Sliding rock, turtleback falls, waterfalls etc.


Go check out Catalooche valley on the other side of the park. My favorite area in the park.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Ever been to Great Smokey Mountain NP?  That’s one place that I want to go.


Yes I've been going there and staying at smokemont campground for 26 years. Just trying to find a new sweet spot


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 11, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> Yes I've been going there and staying at smokemont campground for 26 years. Just trying to find a new sweet spot


Should have read more carefully.  How about up in the northwest corner of Georgia.  I know people go there but it doesn’t seem to get maybe quite as much traffic as a few other places.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Go check out Catalooche valley on the other side of the park. My favorite area in the park.


This looks similar to cades cove, is there any camping other than the horse camp?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Should have read more carefully.  How about up in the northwest corner of Georgia.  I know people go there but it doesn’t seem to get maybe quite as much traffic as a few other places.


Yes , I've been up that way as well. Pretty much looking for specific jewels of places that are people's favorites. Like smokemont is for us. It can be 100 deg. Down here and in the back of that campground by the river it never gets over 70. It's started getting popular and roudy folks coming in.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 11, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> Yes , I've been up that way as well. Pretty much looking for specific jewels of places that are people's favorites. Like smokemont is for us. It can be 100 deg. Down here and in the back of that campground by the river it never gets over 70. It's started getting popular and roudy folks coming in.


I gotcha.  I like Rabun County.  The west fork or the Chatooga River is great.  A real good area is up the Ellicott Rock trail north of Burrell’s Ford going up into the Sumter National Forrest.  It gets busy right around Burrell’s Ford because you have parking there but the farther north you go it’s easy to get away from people.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I gotcha.  I like Rabun County.  The west fork or the Chatooga River is great.  A real good area is up the Elliott Rock trail north of Burrell’s Ford going up into the Sumter National Forrest.  It gets busy right around Burrell’s Ford because you have parking there but the farther north you go it’s easy to get away from people.  Hope that helps.


Yes, I like earls ford. I will be exploring that area this spring as we are going to float the west fork down to sandy ford. I will check those areas you mentioned


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I gotcha.  I like Rabun County.  The west fork or the Chatooga River is great.  A real good area is up the Ellicott Rock trail north of Burrell’s Ford going up into the Sumter National Forrest.  It gets busy right around Burrell’s Ford because you have parking there but the farther north you go it’s easy to get away from people.  Hope that helps.


Burrells ford looks like what I'm looking for. That place looks sweet. How far would you say that whole trail is, there are several falls throughout.from below burrells all the way up to Ellicott?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 11, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> Burrells ford looks like what I'm looking for. That place looks sweet. How far would you say that whole trail is, there are several falls throughout.from below burrells all the way up to Ellicott?


It runs all the way up into North Carolina.  Yeah there are trails all through there.  I love it up there.


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 11, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> This looks similar to cades cove, is there any camping other than the horse camp?


Yes the main campground is on the left before the rangers house.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 11, 2021)

If you want to be near Pisgah Forest I would recommend Davidson River Campground. It is right on the Davdison River just north of Brevard. They run a tight ship and keep the people who do not play well with others out. It is a great place with warm showers and flushing toilets scattered through out the campsites. Better call now as the reservations can be hard to get.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

Meriwether Mike said:


> If you want to be near Pisgah Forest I would recommend Davidson River Campground. It is right on the Davdison River just north of Brevard. They run a tight ship and keep the people who do not play well with others out. It is a great place with warm showers and flushing toilets scattered through out the campsites. Better call now as the reservations can be hard to get.


That looks cool. How is it camping on the river sites with the hwy right on the other side?Whats the best sites?


----------



## Yankee in GA (Feb 11, 2021)

My family really enjoyed Standing Indian Campground in NC.  No power but it has bathrooms and showers.  They have water spigots between most campsites so it's not a far walk to get water.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

Yankee in GA said:


> My family really enjoyed Standing Indian Campground in NC.  No power but it has bathrooms and showers.  They have water spigots between most campsites so it's not a far walk to get water.


Is that on a creek or the nantahala river?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 11, 2021)

Are you camping in a tent? Do you prefer an actual campground? Not sure what all your needs are. We camped a Smokemont a few times. Lots to do in that area. Cherokee, Gatlinburg, and everything between those two cities on 441.

I've been to the Pisgah a few times but never camped. I did notice as you did the river sites in Davidson are close to the highway or look lake they are.

South of the campground is a Walmart and a few stores for supplies. I didn't find much to do in Brevard. I think there is a kayak/tubing place on the French Broad River. Heading north from  Davidson is pretty and the Sliding Rock. The Cradle of Forestry museum is there but sadly we didn't go.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 11, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> It runs all the way up into North Carolina.  Yeah there are trails all through there.  I love it up there.


I've Hiked from Cherry Hill NF campground up past Ellicotts Rock. Is there any places you can drive to and camp on the river north of Burrell's Ford? It is a very pretty area. I thought about taking a wagon or dolly and camp at Burell's Ford. It seems like not being able to drive down to the camp sites deters a lot of campers. 

There were a lot of trout fishermen at the bridge and a bit south and north of the bridge.

Cherry Hill Campground is not very scenic. We only spent one night there before hitting the trail.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 11, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Go check out Catalooche valley on the other side of the park. My favorite area in the park.


used to snow ski there...it was around 60 seconds wide open top to bottom before you needed to brake.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 11, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've Hiked from Cherry Hill NF campground up past Ellicotts Rock. Is there any places you can drive to and camp on the river north of Burrell's Ford? It is a very pretty area. I thought about taking a wagon or dolly and camp at Burell's Ford. It seems like not being able to drive down to the camp sites deters a lot of campers.
> 
> There were a lot of trout fishermen at the bridge and a bit south and north of the bridge.
> 
> Cherry Hill Campground is not very scenic. We only spent one night there before hitting the trail.


Not that I’m aware of and that is part of why it’s nice.  The best places are not super easy to access.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 11, 2021)

Standing Indian does sound interesting. I've been hiking in the area and the AT is nearby. You could ride into Franklin if need be. I think there are a few places to look for rubies and garnets in that area.
http://atatdusk.com/standing-indian-campground/


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've Hiked from Cherry Hill NF campground up past Ellicotts Rock. Is there any places you can drive to and camp on the river north of Burrell's Ford? It is a very pretty area. I thought about taking a wagon or dolly and camp at Burell's Ford. It seems like not being able to drive down to the camp sites deters a lot of campers.
> 
> There were a lot of trout fishermen at the bridge and a bit south and north of the bridge.
> 
> Cherry Hill Campground is not very scenic. We only spent one night there before hitting the trail.



Above Burrell's Ford, the next access is in NC, Bull Pen Rd.  Then you could walk yourself South to get to the Ellicot area.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Check out Davidson River Campground over near Brevard. I think it's just what you're looking for. I've stayed there a good bit over the years. No problem with the road. You'll never know it's there. It's just a two-lane blacktop.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> used to snow ski there...it was around 60 seconds wide open top to bottom before you needed to brake.


The Cataloochee ski slope isn't in Cataloochee Valley.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 11, 2021)

Cataloochee Valley is the quiet side of the Smokies. The drive through there is suppose to be real scenic. I would love to see it.
The campground looks nice. Probably not as popular as Smokemont.

The Cataloochee Valley is one of the most remote, and therefore   least visited, parts of the Great Smoky Mountains National Park. The area is   of a rural rather than wilderness nature, having once supported a close-knit   family community of 1,200 residents, some of whom lived in the valley as recently   as the 1960s. 

I guess it looks more rural than wilderness? Not sure what that means. Maybe being a Valley by nature means it's old farmland and meadows.

You can search some of these places on You Tube and find where people reviewed the campgrounds.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> The Cataloochee ski slope isn't in Cataloochee Valley.


What was the Nat. Forest campground we talked about that was near you. I think it was real high, had elk? and was above Maggie Valley. I think there was also a private campground near it.


----------



## Buck70 (Feb 11, 2021)

Cataloochee is beautiful, but the ride to it can be a little scary.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> Are you camping in a tent? Do you prefer an actual campground? Not sure what all your needs are. We camped a Smokemont a few times. Lots to do in that area. Cherokee, Gatlinburg, and everything between those two cities on 441.
> 
> I've been to the Pisgah a few times but never camped. I did notice as you did the river sites in Davidson are close to the highway or look lake they are.
> 
> South of the campground is a Walmart and a few stores for supplies. I didn't find much to do in Brevard. I think there is a kayak/tubing place on the French Broad River. Heading north from  Davidson is pretty and the Sliding Rock. The Cradle of Forestry museum is there but sadly we didn't go.


Tent, restrooms would be nice. We are used to taking a bath in the creeks if nessasary. Mainly looking for a place to cool off in the summer and that doesn't get hot in the campground


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> Cataloochee Valley is the quiet side of the Smokies. The drive through there is suppose to be real scenic. I would love to see it.
> The campground looks nice. Probably not as popular as Smokemont.
> 
> The Cataloochee Valley is one of the most remote, and therefore   least visited, parts of the Great Smoky Mountains National Park. The area is   of a rural rather than wilderness nature, having once supported a close-knit   family community of 1,200 residents, some of whom lived in the valley as recently   as the 1960s.
> ...


They left several houses, barns, churches, and a school instead of tearing them all down. And they keep the bottomlands in part of the valley maintained as fields instead of letting them grow up in woods. Some of my kin lived in there before the Park bought it up and ran them out. They still have a reunion/homecoming over there every August. It's just across the ridge from me, and it's one of my favorite places on earth. It's being loved to death since they turned the elk loose, though. It's full of people on the weekends and you can't hardly get a site at the small campground for love or money.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> What was the Nat. Forest campground we talked about that was near you. I think it was real high, had elk? and was above Maggie Valley. I think there was also a private campground near it.


You're probably taking about Balsam Mountain. It's in the national park, not the national forest.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> Tent, restrooms would be nice. We are used to taking a bath in the creeks if nessasary. Mainly looking for a place to cool off in the summer and that doesn't get hot in the campground


Davidson River and Standing Indian both have bathhouses. Both are nice. There is probably more family-type stuff to do around Davidson River.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> You're probably taking about Balsam Mountain. It's in the national park, not the national forest.


I think that's it, Ok, it's a national park campground. Is Mile High near there and who owns it? It looks nice as well. I would think either of these would be nice and cool on summer nights.

https://www.campsitephotos.com/campground/nc/balsam-mountain/

https://milehighcampground.com/


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> Cataloochee is beautiful, but the ride to it can be a little scary.


???
I can be in there in about twenty minutes from my house. Been driving that road on a very regular basis since I was 16, never found it to be scary at all. Pretty good road, actually, for what it is. The Atlanta beltway is very scary to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> I think that's it, Ok, it's a national park campground. Is Mile High near there and who owns it? It looks nice as well.


Mile High isn't far from there, it's on the Rez, and it's a private commercial campground.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Davidson River and Standing Indian both have bathhouses. Both are nice. There is probably more family-type stuff to do around Davidson River.


Near Davidson River, I've read about some riding stables near there, plus tubing, Sliding Rock, waterfalls, the forestry museum, the Blue Ridge Parkway, and the Pisgah Inn.
I will say the drive up hwy 276 from hwy 64 to the parkway is one of the most scenic roads in the mountains. Smells like brake pads on the way down,lol.

Oh, and we appreciate the local input, thanks!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> Near Davidson River, I've read about some riding stables near there, plus tubing, Sliding Rock, waterfalls, the forestry museum, the Blue Ridge Parkway, and the Pisgah Inn.
> I will say the drive up hwy 276 from hwy 64 to the parkway is one of the most scenic roads in the mountains. Smells like brake pads on the way down,lol.


Dupont State Forest where they filmed the waterfall scenes in Last of the Mohicans is just out the road, too.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

How far is turtleback falls from davidson's? We have Been to sliding rock and looking glass. Looking to explore more of this area


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> How far is turtleback falls from davidson's? We have Been to sliding rock and looking glass. Looking to explore more of this area


The falls out there at Dupont are well worth a trip. Turtleback is maybe a 45 minute drive from Davidson.


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 11, 2021)

Turtle back falls is a very nice place. Plan on all day hiking in and out and take water with you. we went when a lot of rain had hit and it rained on us hiking in. The trail can be slick and take the advise to not climb down in dangerous areas. While we were there a few years ago a chopper flew over back and forth for a couple hours looking for a 16 year old that didn't listen to the warnings and got swept down stream.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 11, 2021)

The Davidson river campground is nice. They are building a campground in Gorges State Park right now which is where the trailhead is for turtle back. It may be another year or so before it is open. I think there are some backcountry sites in Gorges now but they are hard to get. You can check out Headwaters Outfitters as well for float trips on the French Broad.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

NCMTNHunter said:


> The Davidson river campground is nice. They are building a campground in Gorges State Park right now which is where the trailhead is for turtle back. It may be another year or so before it is open. I think there are some backcountry sites in Gorges now but they are hard to get. You can check out Headwaters Outfitters as well for float trips on the French Broad.


Awesome


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 11, 2021)

NCMTNHunter said:


> The Davidson river campground is nice. They are building a campground in Gorges State Park right now which is where the trailhead is for turtle back. It may be another year or so before it is open. I think there are some backcountry sites in Gorges now but they are hard to get. You can check out Headwaters Outfitters as well for float trips on the French Broad.


I've been reading about Gorges State Park. I think they have a couple of primitive campgrounds. Nice to know they are building a nicer one.
I had looked into backpacking in on the Foothills Trail off of highway 178 below Rosman. That's a real pretty drive and I've seen some videos of hikes in that area. The Eastatoe Creek area and walking east from there.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 11, 2021)

Here is a NF campground my daughter and I looked at last year but never went. She was wanting to go back to Hot Springs area for some reason and we were wanting to escape the Georgia heat.

It's Rocky Bluff Campground. They do have a bath house and showers. It looks to be an old campground;
https://thedyrt.com/camping/north-carolina/north-carolina-rocky-bluff


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 11, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Turtle back falls is a very nice place. Plan on all day hiking in and out and take water with you. we went when a lot of rain had hit and it rained on us hiking in. The trail can be slick and take the advise to not climb down in dangerous areas. While we were there a few years ago a chopper flew over back and forth for a couple hours looking for a 16 year old that didn't listen to the warnings and got swept down stream.



The entire Horsepature River is dangerous. The rocks/bottom of the river is abnormally slick. More so than other mountain rivers. With multiple waterfalls and a high volume of tourists in the summertime there are deaths on that river nearly every year.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 11, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've been reading about Gorges State Park. I think they have a couple of primitive campgrounds. Nice to know they are building a nicer one.
> I had looked into backpacking in on the Foothills Trail off of highway 178 below Rosman. That's a real pretty drive and I've seen some videos of hikes in that area. The Eastatoe Creek area and walking east from there.



The foothills trail from table rock to 178 is a nice hike but not for the faint of heart. From 178 to sassafras mountain you climb from 1700 to 3550 feet in a few miles. From table rock to sassafras mountain you go from 1250 to 3550. You can drive to both table rock and Sassafras if you want. SCDNR just put a really nice observation tower on sassafras. You can see the blue ridge parkway to the north and halfway across SC to the south and over in to Georgia.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Feb 12, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> Is that on a creek or the nantahala river?


It's actually both.  The Nantahala river runs through the campground and joins up with a creek there as well.  We were there in the fall and I tried to fly fish for some trout but didn't have any luck.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 12, 2021)

Yankee in GA said:


> It's actually both.  The Nantahala river runs through the campground and joins up with a creek there as well.  We were there in the fall and I tried to fly fish for some trout but didn't have any luck.



I tend to like camping on a river or creek in the mountains more than up on a higher bald or mountain top. Maybe down in a cove or up high even. 
Comparing Blacktop Mountain SP which is nice and cool up on top of the mountain but I'd rather be at one of the campgrounds up on the Tallulah River near Tate City. It might not be as high in elevation but camping on the river sure is nice.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 12, 2021)

Yankee in GA said:


> My family really enjoyed Standing Indian Campground in NC.  No power but it has bathrooms and showers.  They have water spigots between most campsites so it's not a far walk to get water.


My wife said she could camp here because they have showers,lol. I'm looking at this one vs Davidson River. I'm sure Davidson River is way more popular. 
I found a few videos I'm watching.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 12, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> I tend to like camping on a river or creek in the mountains more than up on a higher bald or mountain top. Maybe down in a cove or up high even.
> Comparing Blacktop Mountain SP which is nice and cool up on top of the mountain but I'd rather be at one of the campgrounds up on the Tallulah River near Tate City. It might not be as high in elevation but camping on the river sure is nice.


X2


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 12, 2021)

Standing Indian looks to be more remote. It did have a meadow camping loop and some wooded loops with lots of water front sites.

Davidson River looks bigger and flatter. More like what a State Park looks like. Nice river but not as many sites directly on the river. 

Here is a video of that park from the same couple. They say it's their favorite. It has a nice swimming area. Close to Walmart for supplies.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 12, 2021)

A few years ago in May we took a trip up from Augusta through Anderson and Liberty. It was about 78 degrees in Pickens. Then we took hwy 178 up through the Blueridge Escarpment to Rosman and on into Brevard. It was 68 degrees in Brevard.
Then we took hwy 276 up to the Blueridge Parkway. It was 58 degrees up there. We then spent the night at the Pisgah Inn.

Just to show you the temperate difference on the way up in elevation.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 12, 2021)

I live about 30 minutes from Davison river and about an hour and a half from standing Indian.  Standing Indian is going to be more remote. I know family’s that keep spots rented over there all summer so they can just go anytime they want. 

Davidson river is close to town with a bunch more people using the immediate area. That part of Pisgah forest has always gotten a little crazy in the summertime but last year Covid brought in a ton of people escaping big cities.  Trailheads were packed, roadsides were packed and cars were backed up for miles from the red light at the Walmart up in to the forest.  I don’t know if it will get like that again this year but I would probably avoid 276 north of Brevard and the DuPont state forest area the month of July.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 12, 2021)

NCMTNHunter said:


> I live about 30 minutes from Davison river and about an hour and a half from standing Indian.  Standing Indian is going to be more remote. I know family’s that keep spots rented over there all summer so they can just go anytime they want.
> 
> Davidson river is close to town with a bunch more people using the immediate area. That part of Pisgah forest has always gotten a little crazy in the summertime but last year Covid brought in a ton of people escaping big cities.  Trailheads were packed, roadsides were packed and cars were backed up for miles from the red light at the Walmart up in to the forest.  I don’t know if it will get like that again this year but I would probably avoid 276 north of Brevard and the DuPont state forest area the month of July.


I forgot about that influx of people in the Pisgah. It made the national news. People who couldn't take motel vacations took up camping and hiking.  
One thing I've noticed in a more crowded park or forest is the rangers have to put up with more of everything and might be a little more on edge than in a less crowed park or forest. This is to be expected having to deal with bigger crowds.


----------



## Woodshound (Mar 4, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> They left several houses, barns, churches, and a school instead of tearing them all down. And they keep the bottomlands in part of the valley maintained as fields instead of letting them grow up in woods. Some of my kin lived in there before the Park bought it up and ran them out. They still have a reunion/homecoming over there every August. It's just across the ridge from me, and it's one of my favorite places on earth. It's being loved to death since they turned the elk loose, though. It's full of people on the weekends and you can't hardly get a site at the small campground for love or money.



Backcountry site 40 on Rough Fork Ridge Trail (past the Woody House) is almost perfect.  Its an easy 2mi hike in, directly on a creek (with wild trout), in a steep-walled hollow that stays very cool.  You can hike up the ridge for some decent views, or hike back down and on Caldwell in a loop.  Or stay put!  Quiet and peaceful, but not so far from parking that you need to plan for a long heavy hike and saw the handle off your toothbrush and what-not.

I packed in three days of stuff with my young daughters a few years ago and it was magnificent - they had no trouble pack-hiking to 40.  We saw a bear dash across the trail a hundred yards away from the parking lot.

We went in October, which is full-on elk watching season, and there were people pulled off the road all the way out there, w camp chairs and coolers, waiting for the elk to come down into the meadows.  That said, we got in there, parked with no problem at the trail head, and after a half mile on the trail, didn't see anyone until the next night.  A friend of mine was in Cades Cove the same day and sat in traffic for hours to go a few miles and not see anything.  

Finally, I didn't experience Cove Creek Mtn Rd as being that bad ... I drove a garden-variety SUV in there with decent clearance and regular tires, no problem at all.  Much better than the FS roads around Cohutta or the AT accessess in GA, FWIW. 

Some of the most beautiful country I've ever seen up that way.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

Woodshound said:


> Backcountry site 40 on Rough Fork Ridge Trail (past the Woody House) is almost perfect.  Its an easy 2mi hike in, directly on a creek (with wild trout), in a steep-walled hollow that stays very cool.  You can hike up the ridge for some decent views, or hike back down and on Caldwell in a loop.  Or stay put!  Quiet and peaceful, but not so far from parking that you need to plan for a long heavy hike and saw the handle off your toothbrush and what-not.
> 
> I packed in three days of stuff with my young daughters a few years ago and it was magnificent - they had no trouble pack-hiking to 40.  We saw a bear dash across the trail a hundred yards away from the parking lot.
> 
> ...


Yep, I’ve spent quite a few nights at 40. It’s not the same since the big virgin hemlocks died, but it’s a good spot.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 5, 2021)

I googled the Rough Fork Ridge Trail and the Woody House. Is Campsite 40 a community campsite? It seems to be pretty popular, just wondered if you have to share it with strangers?


----------

